# spare time in-wall/fish room build thread



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So......

Just wanted to share my experience with moving my 75gal during our recent move and all the fun stuff that comes with moving our lovely reef systems.

I am also building a 180 gal in wall set up at the new place in my spare time; after work, doing daddy duties, and the other renos I have on the go. Ill try and keep this build thread up to date as much as possible but on occasion I do get lazy. my goal is to have this tank up and running by the summer. the rest of the basement might be a little longer as I am doing most of this by myself.

moved into our new place mid December and I have been balls to the wall ever since.

I decided to keep as much of my coral and fish as possible since I have spent so much of my time and my wifes, driving out to the west end for over half of this stuff (benefits of living in durham). so first step was to buy a second system (50gal with all the reef goodies). set this system up at my parents place and got it up and running a few months before the move, then slowly transferred all my live stock over there. Got possession of my new house December 12th and stripped down my 75 gal that night and moved it all to the new place. That includes all the water.  got it up and running and then some water changes and whatnot for the few weeks following. once my parameters started to normalize I slowly introduced livestock. Today (apr 2) I have 95% back in the 75gal with minimal lose.

Was def a pain in the d*** for this move but has been worth it. and my wife still loves me.....I think, lol

*Original 75gal set up*










*transfer tank*










*75 gal the night of the move*










So now on to the big build. about a year and half ago I was lucky enough to acquire aquaticlogs (demitiri's) beautiful custom 180 set up. tank, sump, stand and all. unfortunately my plans do not allow for his custom stand to be used. (sorry Demitiri) but thanks for a great deal on everything. Now Im just excited to get it up and running. SO this is what I am working with.

180 gal (72X26X22) (starfire) 
custom primo sump (5 foot)
60" 4 bulb ati fixture
2 - 72" reefbrites
2 - m'oceans
vertec m1 return pump
2 - mp40wes
Neptune apex 
Deltec big bastard skimmer with dual enhiem pumps (rated for 300-500gal)
calcium reactor

and cant remember what else.

so now i'm going to try and keep the writing to a minimum and just show pictures. I have a short attention span, and I'm sure many others share that problem.

Final resting place on a no nonsense stand ( yes those are LVL beams) I don't want to f*** around with 180gal of water lol
Shoutout to *reefaddictions* for coming by with those handy suction cups to lift this bastard up. Made life so much easier!









Fish room in behind. Need to break apart.the floor still for all plumbing and drain work. 









That's it for now.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Following along! Keep the photos coming, this will be fun to watch.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*build*

very very nice .....following along cant wait to see this put togeather


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll def try and stay on top of it guys and gals


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*build*

I'm sure u will but this site deff needs stuff like this , I cant wait to see more ....


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*125 gallon build*

Good evening Matt:

Definitely following along.... its going to be a lot of work as you have imagined.

A suggestion would be to leave more space at the back as you will need it if this going to be an enclosed basement fish room.
Including an RO DI station with water storage etc

A few years ago I went thru a similar plan for my 242 gal build.
Luckily had a couple of friends that helped me out..
My main issue was the 75 gal sump would over flow (if there was a power outage or hydro fluctuation- the 2xpool pumps would not restart immediately and I would end up coming home to a pool of salt water on the floor.

Got my self another 75 gal sump and drilled/connected both and have no more of the over flow issues due to the closed loop plumbing.

Good luck this is going to be awesome- take your time.
Do you know what you going to be stocking (fish) : i'd go for the Blue Niger Triggers with a great personality LOL

Neil


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That sucks. Glad you fixed the problem. Other option would be a larger sump. My sump is large enough to handle a power outage. That's the way I have designed all my tanks. 

Oh ya everything has been planned and has a spot. Water mixing station with a 40gal barrel for to/di and and 20gal for salt. Floor drain for any leak issues, storage counter space etc. Rail system.for my lighting so it can be moved out of the way for work in the tank. 

Everything from my 75 is going over or into a frag tank. Fish I currently have for it are 
Hippo, sail fin and yellow tang
5 clowns, 3 orange ocerlais, and 2 black
Flame angel
Hawk fish
Sand sifting blenny
Couple strawberry cinches
Snails, hermits 

Going to add a naso tang and a magnificent foxface and a schooling fish of some sort. 

Going to try and keep one side open for swimming space with one end Rock heavy for coral and a few small islands in the open side. 

One end of the tank will be open to a bar and then obviously a long side so an open corner 

Thinking of using a mirror on the other end so you can't see into the other room and make that tank seem larger. Or frosted fiim or something


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Tagging Along*

Tagging Along Matt...Thats a sweet size of the display....keep us posted....


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So....it's been almost a year and I've done squat on this build. Lol well almost squat. At least with this build I haven't done anything. Instead I've renoed the rest of the house main and second floor and a second child....priorities of a family man I guess. Lol. So I have been able to bang off a few things this weekend and hopefully I can focus a little more on it. Hopefully display plumbing and sump will be completed this week. Then frame in the bar beside the fishroom and get my plumber in the break the floor and install drains and fresh water supply. For now here a few more pics. I'll add detailed pics of the sump and plumbing once it's done later this week.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice man, keep at er.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I wish that I am handy to make things like that by myself!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

notclear said:


> I wish that I am handy to make things like that by myself!


Just need to try. And research. Practice practice and practice. And know your limits. Also understand nothing ever happens in tv time when it comes to Reno's. Lol. But being a reefer we all know how important patience is. things take time. Plus life gets in the way too.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Plumbing pics. Manifold isn't done yet. Need to cut in a valve to shut the entire manifold down and plumbing for the two reactors, frag section and calcium reactor.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sweet ass work!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks. I'm just excited to get it up and running. But so much more work to do until that point.  But it will be worth it in the end


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I have the same setup . My biggest regret is not having a full access in the front, to do the front glass cleaning. It'd very tough to do it from the back especially once they are scaped?.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

lemuj said:


> I have the same setup . My biggest regret is not having a full access in the front, to do the front glass cleaning. It'd very tough to do it from the back especially once they are scaped?.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Ya I've thought about that. My solution is just to use a quality glass scraper. I've never had to get more involved than that for my current set up. I'm sure just placement of everything will be a pain in the ass. Having to put it in get down go around front and then move it a few more inches. Then repeat. But the cleanliness of it all will pay off I'm sure.

Anyone have any glass cleaning suggestions? Besides magfloats


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

mmatt said:


> Ya I've thought about that. My solution is just to use a quality glass scraper. I've never had to get more involved than that for my current set up. I'm sure just placement of everything will be a pain in the ass. Having to put it in get down go around front and then move it a few more inches. Then repeat. But the cleanliness of it all will pay off I'm sure.
> 
> Anyone have any glass cleaning suggestions? Besides magfloats


That was my thoughts too. Until one day did not realize somehow no matter how careful I was a sand got in between the scraper. I only felt it right after I made a slide on that scraper. Now I have a very fine line in front of my glass. So be warned.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

lemuj said:


> That was my thoughts too. Until one day did not realize somehow no matter how careful I was a sand got in between the scraper. I only felt it right after I made a slide on that scraper. Now I have a very fine line in front of my glass. So be warned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Argh. That sucks. Sorry man. Thanks is for the heads up though


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I dont see "Easy Blade" razor attachments to magnetic scrapers anymore @ReefSupplies. IMHO the best I have used and on a med size MagFloat, easily scrape algae off up to 3/4" glass. Blades have been a PITA to get but I ordered bulk pks from Denmark.

IME, to avoid scratches on the glass, you have to use a razor/scraper type attachment on a magnet vs just relying on the scrubby side. Also faster to clean the glass . There's the MagFloat with the scraper attachment, Flipper and Tunze with the razor attachment. Unfortunately, the Tunze wet side doesn't float. The former two, once you bend the "blade" back/deforms, it's basically time for a new one vs wasting time bending it back to shape.

If the razor attachment isnt an option, just scrub the main field of the pane and leave the bottom 2" and finish with a Kent scraper. Lift away after the scraping down stroke. Pulling back with applied pressure will trap substrate and scratch the glass.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I have the med mag float with the blade attachment for my current set up so that's good. Always worked great. To bad it's such a pain to find. Thankfully I have a pair.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So update with out pictures. Hopefully I'll get some posted later tonight or this week.

All basement plumbing and drains have been completed in the basement build. And drywall is up in the fish room. All blue board. Mudding and taping is what I have to do next. And hopefully get that done soon I hate mudding and taping it's the worst. 

All electrical is in which includes a dedicated 20amp breaker for the fish room, with Appropriate wiring and all on a GFCI at panel. I have also installed a vent which will be programmed to a built in timer. Getting closer and closer. My goal is to have the tank up and running before years end. And that includes cycled with some coral and fish.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Well tank is up and running. Rock went in today! Just a few things left In The fish room. Some cable management and trim work. Also need to hang the lights. But here are some pics


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats Matt, I can never do what you did, since I live in a apartment in Mississauga. I am a lover of aquarium fish since the age of 7, 60yrs has past, am still the lover of aquarium fish, yes today its SW. My one and only vice in my life.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya an apartment makes it a little difficult to have a tank this size. But you work with what you've got. I'm sure there is creative solutions out there..I'm just thankful I have a loving wife and semi well behaved kids. That put up with me. Lol


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice work!


----------

